# New guy I got today



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I said I wasn't going to get anymore fish, butttt he's soo pretty I couldn't stop myself.lol :roll: I don't have a name for him yet, so if you have suggestions, please let me know! I bought him a whole bunch of stuff today and that plastic plant is going out of there (I bought another silk one). I also bought a neat jug decoration at Petco that I saw someone else had pictures of too. I'll take a picture of the tank finished when I do it.  He'll be going in a 2.5G. He's VERY camera shy so some of the pictures are of him hiding behind his plants.  He has some fin rot, but not that bad. Enjoy!! 

PS: I just realized that I had it on Auto setting, not Macro so the pictures aren't that great.lol :roll:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Niiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!! His color is so awesome!


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

i dont see any fin rot. where is it haha


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is really pretty. I saw some that color at my local walmart.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awsome!!


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

My red guy looks exactly like that, My blue ones didn't though, not that way tail wise.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Aw he's really pretty!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

very pretty guy!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! He has a little fin rot at the edge of his tail. I think he bit it a little but it looks like it's healing up.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very pretty! Mustard Gas?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think so. He is actually very blue but I wasn't able to get good pictures for you to see.lol I'll post some better ones when I put his new tank together.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I totally love him!!! My favorite coloring too!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Names: Skye, Cosmo, Smurf, Blade, Cobalt, Basil, Jazz, Azure (blue), Cyan, Azul


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very pretty.. I've been seeing a lot of MG VTs lately (he looks like an MG to me)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I think I'm going to call him Apollo. Great names tho mysquishy. I'll take better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Apollo is a nice name.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aw he looks just like my boy niko! when i saw his colors i had to have him too lol.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's really cool looking!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Very beautiful! He does look a little gassy...mustard gassy, that is! LOL. I've got an aqua/blue guy with the mustard gas finnage...the aqua/blue kinda laces his fins with color as he ages. Another betta finds a good home...good deal!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol thanks.  He's such a big male, but he loves his tank and of course flaring at Frost.lol


----------

